# Volumes on the daily bars



## katya1 (3 November 2015)

Hello,
I'll show how the accumulated amount in practice. They don’t always provide a good point of open position, but are a good guide to exit the position or partially closed position.
Pay attention on the ES. 29 and 30 October the price hit the maximum amount of storage contract 2-periods. (Pic. 1)  And rebound from it. 
Looking also on Brent. Pic 2 and 3.As we can see large concentrations in the past, provide a good target for the forecast for the following movements. As well as serving good support and resistance levels.


----------

